# blue deerhead?



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok so any1 know if there worth buying what ud pay for them etc my bf is interested in knowing ive only had apple head so im not sure


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I would not buy a deerhead, personally. I would pay a rescue fee for one, but that is all. A breeder who is out to better the breed would not be breeding deerheads.

I see deerheads in my paper all of the time for $200+, so I guess that is what they are going for.

I would not pay more for a blue, either. Also, be very careful when buying a blue chihuahua. Make sure that both parents are not blue, as these dogs can have hairloss from these 2 dilution genes. A good breeder will not breed two blues together.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank u lots i personally like i said have never bought a deerhead and when my bf found out she was 1 since he didnt know ahead of time he was like no no no he really wanted her but said he doesnt know about getting a deer head so i wanted to see whats up with it and 200? wow the person was charging alot more then that but i wont list a price lol. Also thanks for the tip on 2 blue parents this 1s werent both but if in the future we think about a blue ill keep that in mind


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I hope that my answer helped a little 

I feel very strongly about keeping the breed standard.

Most BYBs will try to cash in on "rare" colors like blue. These breeders will not breed for the breed standard. Instead, they breed solely for color which brings in more cash. It is easier to breed deerheads, especially since many of them are over 6lbs... easier to give birth, cheaper, and there is always a market for puppies.

If you don't mind me asking, why does your husband want a deerheaded chihuahua?


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Nooo he doesnt want 1 he wanted a blue 1 and the person didnt tell us it wasnt applehead so he said no but then me not knowing u know about deerheads cause ive only had appleheads wanted to know why he was saying no no no sorry if i dont make sence somtimes it been a very hard day for me


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

No problem, I agree- it has been a long day  There are a lot of good breeders out there who commonly have blues who are appleheads. Blue chihuahuas are one of the less common colors, but don't let any breeder tell you that it is "rare." Blues are one of my favorite color- that was why I got Rylie- she is fawn with blue markings


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh and just to say im not saying deerheads are bad im just curious as to why my bf wont buy 1 lol im more on whats cute and 1 of those people who at 1st was liek hmm whats a teacup? but then quickly figured out oh its a runt for 1200?So i just like to learn all there is and have found this site is great for that so i like to get every1s opinions


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Honestly, I would not pay for a deerhead unless it was rescue.

AKC breed standards calls for a dome shaped head with a moderately short snout. A good breeder will stick to these breed standards, because they want to better the breed. If breeders are breeding purposely for deerheaded chihuahuas, they do not care about the breed and they are just trying to make money. A good breeder would not breed a deer head, and if they had a puppy in a litter without an applehead, they would place them on a spay/neuter contract. Also, a good breeder will have a health guarantee on their puppies... they should know their lines well, and not breed any dogs with health problems in their genes. 

A deerheaded chihuahua is outside of the breed standard, which is probably why your hubby said no. Paying these BYBs to continue to breed out of breedstandard dogs is just making them breed more of them, because now they have a demand for puppies. Seriously, you should check out the AKC classifieds- the breeders list if they health test, have guarantees, etc. It is a great tool to find a puppy. Also, if there are any dog shows in your area you can check them out to meet with a breeder.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

What is that website i would deff like to check it out? As far as byb im very against it i will also not buy from a petstore even though id love to rescue them all so finding the perfect puppy has became such a hard task.I drive my bf crazy with saying no this breeder does this or that i dont like it so it surprised me when he said no cause im usually the 1 who is overly caucious. Even though he is to but any sugestions are great and thank u so much for clearning up the deerhead thing so i wont drive him nuts trying to make him explain it to me since i usually dont quite listen when he says no


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is the breeder classified section from the AKC website. Now, just because the dog is AKC does not mean it is top quality. There are plenty of deerheads who are AKC registered. It just means that they come from 2 purebred parents from a line of dogs who sent in their AKC papers. 

http://www.akc.org/classified/search/index.cfm

I really like Susy's Chihuahuas as well. She breeds mainly for colors such as merle and brindle (I was going to go on a waitlist for a merle from her, but instead I had Chloe shipped). She has a couple of nice looking dogs, and one of the best looking merles that I have ever seen. There are a ton of good breeders in Florida... I wish that I was on my laptop because I have them stored in favorites from when I was looking for a puppy. 

Also, there is always the option of getting a puppy shipped if you can't find what you want in state.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you ......You are so helpful really im going to keep looking even with all that has happend i know that i will find the perfect pup it just it taking awhile


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

You're very welcome  Any time!

It took me a while to find Rylie, and she was my perfect puppy. I contacted so many breeders before I found her, and I couldn't find the exact puppy that I wanted. I finally found her, and I was so happy that I waited. It is really hard to wait, though, especially since in today's society you can get pretty much whatever you want whenever you want it!

I also waited to get Chloe- I must have about 40 breeder's pages stored on my laptop from when I was looking. It's even harder to find what you want when merle is one of your requirements!

You will find the perfect puppy, even if the wait is long


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

I too have fell in love with blue puppies. they are just gorgeous! i am pretty sure i have found a good breeder in my state ( not BYB not puppymill) she charges between 600-750 for all her pups. even ones that are not blue merle. she doens't have a ton of pups all the time. she has about 3-4 blue merle pups right now. this is down the road but i will be getting one from her i am sure  they are so adorable. 
i agree with jessie i would not buy a deerhead- rescue yes but not pay top dollar for an out of standard dog. my leena is inbetween a deer and a apple (i think) it's hard to tell. sometimes she looks like a really big apple head other times she looks like deer. she wont' be bred ever so it doesnt' matter but she is beautiful to me 
good luck with the puppy hunt!!!!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Good to see other people have fell in love with the blue color my bf adores it


----------

